# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  проблема после удаления вируса W32.Neshuta

## Jandok

преамбула:
подхватил W32.Neshuta натравил на него Symantec Antivirus v10. он успешно полечил все exe-шники.

а теперь собственнно амбула:
после излечения появилось весьма неприятное явление.При попытке запуска какой либо программмы(например msconfig.exe ) выскакивает диалоговое окно "Выбор программы" с предложением выбрать программу для открытия файла msconfig.exe. и запускается программа только после того как вручную задаешь месторасположение одноименного exe-шника(в случае примера с msconfig.exe "D:\WINDOWS\pchealth\helpctr\binaries") 

кто сталкивался с такой проблемой помогите как ее побороть...

----------


## Cygnus

на своем примере понял что Симантек не обладает достаточно мощным орудием против семейства W32.. так что есть предположение что он не до конца справился со своей задачей и кое что пропустил или же снес не то ...

----------


## yura2603

> на своем примере понял что Симантек не обладает достаточно мощным орудием против семейства W32.. так что есть предположение что он не до конца справился со своей задачей и кое что пропустил или же снес не то ...


а ты касперыча 7-го не пробывал, хорошая вещь, сумантек ему в подмётки не годится
http://www.kaspersky.ru/removaltools
http://www.kaspersky.ru/trials
http://www.kaspersky.ru/trials?chapter=186545270
http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/russian...avwebscan.html

----------


## Cygnus

http://ityouth.ru/news/2007-08-14-309 на почитай ... 
тут я ваще понял что Симантек фУфЛО.. :)

----------


## yura2603

> http://ityouth.ru/news/2007-08-14-309 на почитай ... 
> тут я ваще понял что Симантек фУфЛО.. :)


А он был всегда фуфло, но есть у него что то и хорошее, мне кажеться что и Mcafee тоже фуфло, хотя я на нём сидел целый го, жалоб не было, но дырявый он, а вот Касперыч, тем более сейчас 7-ой, работает без глюков, без тормозов, поставь тебе понравиться , я ключь к нему брошу тебе на маил, :)

----------


## Jandok

Спасибо, за все советы, но как оно обычно и бывает, раньше времени запаниковал. Зашел я на symantec.com  ввел W32.Neshuta и получил НАИПОЛНЕЙШУЮ инструкцию по удалению звереныша.в то время как с офф.сайта каспера меня перекинули на viruslist.com и там я не нашел ничего такого.

----------


## Jandok

а каспер имхо очень сильно тормозит систему и ключики искать каждый месяц заморочно.
вобщем Cymantec не подвел.все полечил.
ЗЫ:модерам,. можете закрывать пост. а насчет больбы с любыми W32.*** могу дать исчерпывающую информацию по искореннению.

----------


## yura2603

> а каспер имхо очень сильно тормозит систему и ключики искать каждый месяц заморочно.
> вобщем Cymantec не подвел.все полечил.
> ЗЫ:модерам,. можете закрывать пост. а насчет больбы с любыми W32.*** могу дать исчерпывающую информацию по искореннению.


ну выложи инфу, не один ты такой который лезет везде и по всюду, а вдруг пригодиться , будь так любезен :)
А каспер меня маленько разочаровал, но всё же это рульная прога :)

----------


## Silver Johnes

Извините за поднятие мертвой темы, решил закрыть её, добавив ответ на вопрос.

Необходимо исправить обработку exe-файлов в реестре, для чего нужно запустить файл с расширением .reg с содержанием:

*Скрытый текст*REGEDIT4


[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command]
@="\"%1\" %*"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\exefile\shell\  open\command]
@="\"%1\" %*"

# Пустая строка после REGEDIT обязательна. 

Затем можно вообще запретить изменения этих разделов через редактор реестра regedit и меню Разрешения в меню Правка.

----------

